# Buddies wanted for TTC #3 :)



## MyBabies0_0

Or am i the only mad one here? :haha:

Where abouts are you in your cycles and how long have you been ttc? Xx


----------



## Boo44

Hi I'll be your TTC#3 buddy!

I'm 33, OH is 35 and we have DS1 who is 3 and DS2 who is 20 months. I may be crazy for trying for another already but my hubby is on the same page. We had an 18 month age gap first time and so I wanted a longer one this time. This will be my second cycle of trying and AF started today so this is CD1. I'm usually regular but my last few cycles have ranged from 20-31 days so I've been temping and using opks. I'm a bit new to it all as I conceived the other two very quickly (in fact number 2 was an oops) 

Can't wait for this month! Where are you in your cycle? X


----------



## MyBabies0_0

Hey Hun I'm CD3 so we are very close in our cycles. AF is due 10th September I'm regular 27 days. Each month it drives me crazy when af appears and the tww i spot every symptom going some months then some months nothing. My first was a happy surprise and 2nd we were trying for 4 months and that done me in enough lol now it's cycle 13 :( we had a chemical pregnancy in January too xx


----------



## mrscletus

Would love to join you ladies... I'm 33 and DH is also. 

We have a DD 9yo and a DS 6yo... So kind of a big gap there. But thats ok with us. We are all about giving it another go. 

This is my 3rd cycle trying and I just go AF today so on CD1. I have pretty regular cycles of 27 days my LP has been fluctuating, but that may be due to having mirena removed the beginning of June. I temp and starting using OPKs last cycle (although I never got a pos) this cycle I plan to test 2x a day starting CD10, as someone suggested that I may have a short surge and could have missed the pos. 

Good Luck and lets hope this is our month!!


----------



## Poptart32

Meeeee &#65533;&#65533; due AF tomorrow so clomid round 2!! I have 2 sons already and wanting to complete my family now x


----------



## MyBabies0_0

Yay hello everyone nice to 'meet' you :) 

Hopefully we all wont be trying for too long :D Xx


----------



## Boo44

Yay it's good that there are a few of us and all in similar places in our cycles! I'm trying to decide whether to attempt a halfhearted sway for a girl but I think I'd rather just be pregnant whatever the sex! To try for a girl I think you're supposed to only DTD before ovulation so chances of conception would be lower x


----------



## MeeOhMya

Me too! Would love to complete our family with a third child. We have two girls that are 5 and 1. 11dpo today hoping to test the 21st if af doesn't show. Good luck to you all!


----------



## MyBabies0_0

Hey everyone :) let's use this thread to chat on and stay in touch!! 

Whose excited for Xmas then? :haha: xx


----------



## KTJ006

Hi Ladies!!
Would love to join you guys! We have 2 kiddos - ages 5 and almost 3. We also have had 2 losses, one recently in October. We have been TTC #3 since November but have had no luck yet!! With all 4 of our pregnancies we conceived the first time so this "waiting" has been torture! We've gone through various tests and I had a laparoscopy last month to ensure everything was great fertility-wise (and it is), so hopefully we will see a BFP soon! I am on CD4 now so hope to test before my next GYN appointment which is Sept 9. Would LOVE to go to that appointment with pregnancy news!!

Hoping this is a lucky thread and we see some BFPs!!


----------



## MyBabies0_0

KTJ006 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> Would love to join you guys! We have 2 kiddos - ages 5 and almost 3. We also have had 2 losses, one recently in October. We have been TTC #3 since November but have had no luck yet!! With all 4 of our pregnancies we conceived the first time so this "waiting" has been torture! We've gone through various tests and I had a laparoscopy last month to ensure everything was great fertility-wise (and it is), so hopefully we will see a BFP soon! I am on CD4 now so hope to test before my next GYN appointment which is Sept 9. Would LOVE to go to that appointment with pregnancy news!!
> 
> Hoping this is a lucky thread and we see some BFPs!!

Sorry for your losses Hun, big :hugs: xx
Fingers crossed this is a lucky thread for us all :) xx


----------



## KTJ006

So is anyone trying anything new while TTC? We are using Preseed for the first time in hopes it gives us an extra boost. I've heard success stories from it, but also heard it can be quite messy :roll:


----------



## MeeOhMya

I used preseed when I got pregnant last time. Used it two cycles and it worked! And we had been trying for over a year. I didn't think it was too bad/messy. Hope it works for you! Well I'm 15dpo and didn't test this morning. I was going to but used the bathroom a lot throughout the night so thought urine may be too diluted. So I'll be testing tomorrow! Or maybe tonight after work ;)


----------



## MyBabies0_0

What is this preseed I keep reading? Lol xx


----------



## MeeOhMya

It's a fertility friendly lubricant!

https://www.preseed.com/


----------



## MyBabies0_0

Oh thanks it sounds very interesting!

Had two family days full of fun which has completely taken my mind off ttc for now lol xx


----------



## KTJ006

MeeOhMya said:


> I used preseed when I got pregnant last time. Used it two cycles and it worked! And we had been trying for over a year. I didn't think it was too bad/messy. Hope it works for you! Well I'm 15dpo and didn't test this morning. I was going to but used the bathroom a lot throughout the night so thought urine may be too diluted. So I'll be testing tomorrow! Or maybe tonight after work ;)

Ohmygoodness...how awesome of you to be able to hold off that long to test!! I say test tonight ;)


----------



## MyBabies0_0

KTJ006 said:


> MeeOhMya said:
> 
> 
> I used preseed when I got pregnant last time. Used it two cycles and it worked! And we had been trying for over a year. I didn't think it was too bad/messy. Hope it works for you! Well I'm 15dpo and didn't test this morning. I was going to but used the bathroom a lot throughout the night so thought urine may be too diluted. So I'll be testing tomorrow! Or maybe tonight after work ;)
> 
> Ohmygoodness...how awesome of you to be able to hold off that long to test!! I say test tonight ;)Click to expand...

Was just thinking the same thing!!!! :test: :haha: xxx


----------



## MeeOhMya

Tested....and...BFP!! Well a faint BFP but testing again tomorrow morning. Hoping baby sticks


----------



## MyBabies0_0

MeeOhMya said:


> Tested....and...BFP!! Well a faint BFP but testing again tomorrow morning. Hoping baby sticks

Omg our first baby!!!! Congratulations Hun :) I had only faint lines with my two so don't be too worried Eeek exciting!!! Xx


----------



## MeeOhMya

Thank you! Hoping to hear good news from you all soon -- this may be a lucky thread ;)


----------



## mrscletus

MeeohMya- Congrats!!! So happy this thread has been lucky for someone. (But how in the heck did you hold out until 15 dpo to test?? I am a POAS addict and would have tested on 9dpo)

AFM- I am on CD8 now, will start OPKs tomorrow. I have also increased my dose of EPO from 1000 to 1500 for this cycle. Hoping to see a difference in CM soon. 

Happy :sex: to everyone. I really hope we can all follow Meeohmya's path!!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Thank you! I tested at 12dpo and had a bfn. Although I was using the dollar store tests and those aren't good for early testing. So I was discouraged and waited till 15dpo. 

Good luck to you. I took epo this cycle too but I think it delayed o a lil but I had a lot of ewcm! I'll be stalking you ladies and fx for your bfps!


----------



## Boo44

I'm 9DPO and have bought the clear blue dual hormone ovulation kits this month which are supposed to tell you high fertility days as well as peak fertility days (usual LH surge). My periods are irregular at the moment and this morning I saw a high fertility positive on the opk which is earlier than I was expecting! So we've :sex: the last two nights. Fingers crossed for us all this month!!

Meeohmy congratulations such fab news! Please keep us updated with it all as you go along - our first third baby positive!


----------



## mrscletus

CD11 today and hoping to see a darker line this evening on the OPK... 

I know I wont O until day 15-16, but that should mean the next couple days are fertile ones. I am having some watery cm, so that is a plus. 

Its almost the weekend!!


----------



## mrscletus

OPKs are getting darker!! It is going to be ON this weekend at my house! Lol


----------



## Poptart32

Poptart32 said:


> Meeeee &#65533;&#65533; due AF tomorrow so clomid round 2!! I have 2 sons already and wanting to complete my family now x

Oooh im trying to conceive #3 too and this will be cloud round 3 if AF shows! Had a poss implantation dip today.. Trying not to read to far in to it but.. U know how it is!!


----------



## Poptart32

KTJ006 said:


> So is anyone trying anything new while TTC? We are using Preseed for the first time in hopes it gives us an extra boost. I've heard success stories from it, but also heard it can be quite messy :roll:

I used preseed but have since bought rephresh as im trying to do a girl sway! Also taking 1000mg folic acid, 400mg magnesium, 75mg aspirin and 1000mg epo in first 2 weeks of cycle. Loosely following the French gender diet too but not so much im tww!!!!


----------



## Poptart32

MeeOhMya said:


> Tested....and...BFP!! Well a faint BFP but testing again tomorrow morning. Hoping baby sticks

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Poptart32

MyBabies0_0 said:


> Or am i the only mad one here? :haha:
> 
> Where abouts are you in your cycles and how long have you been ttc? Xx

Sorry for the ten thousand quotes im new to all this!!! Have read forums.. Forever but only just started actually using! :blush:

I'm 6dpo on my 2nd round of clomid! Last month my tww was actually 17 days!!!!! So even more torturous!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Hi poptart! Good luck this cycle and thanks for the congrats. I did a boy sway this time so fx for a boy for me and a girl for you! How are the rest of you ladies doing??


----------



## mrscletus

Not feeling very confident with this cycle. Hoping I am wrong, but I had a bit of a temp drop this morning, and am a little crampy, which is leading me to believe AF is right on schedule and arriving on Thursday... I really hope she doesn't, but I have had a couple stark white tests in the last few days.


----------



## MeeOhMya

Maybe late implantation dip? Good luck


----------



## mrscletus

I guess I hadn't really thought about that as an option. I'm just really crampy.. Not that I would know what implantation cramping felt like (my youngest is 6 yo) I don't remember. LOL


----------



## MeeOhMya

Ha ha! Well does your temp usually drop this early before af and do you usually cramp? I mean it could go either way but I'm hoping you get that bfp :)


----------



## mrscletus

I haven't ever dipped like this before AF.. And usually I do usually cramp. But I don't really know if this is AF cramping.. Just trying to relax and see what my temp does tomorrow.


----------



## KTJ006

AF will be showing on Thursday :( Ugh.

Mee - what did you do to away towards a boy?


----------



## MeeOhMya

Me and DH changed our diet and took supplements and some other things (bsf and egg whites) I read on the sites: ingender.com and genderdreaming.com. Hoping it worked but will be just as happy with three of a kind!


----------



## mrscletus

Ladies.. My body is driving me crazy. Temp dipped and back up again... No positive test tho! I feel like I am just wasting them to take another. I'm going to hold out for a few days! I havent been symptom spotting either. But man this is confusing!!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Your chart looks good. I'm thinking implantation dip for you. I had one at 9dpo and tested bfn at 12dpo. I got my bfp at 15dpo. So it can take a few days for it to be positive. Hope this is your month


----------



## mrscletus

Thank you for your support. Really hoping that I will either start AF (to get on with the next cycle) or get a bfp!!


----------



## MyBabies0_0

I'm still here in the tww joyful lol not symptom spotting tho so all is good  good luck lovely ladies 
X


----------



## mrscletus

How many dpo are you?? I am at 14.. Longest LP in history of me! No signs of AF, but also no positive tests!


----------



## MyBabies0_0

I'm 15dpo (do you count the day you ovulate if o I'm 16dpo) :/ xx


----------



## mrscletus

I don't count the day I ovulated. I start counting from the next day. I just want a POS test or my damn period. I hate this WAITING!!!


----------



## MyBabies0_0

Will be peeing on a test in the morning now I'm 16dpo still no af was due the 10th xx


----------



## mrscletus

Well AF got me Friday night. SO I am now on CD4 here is hoping this cycle is where its at.


----------



## Boo44

FFS I'm on CD31 and never have cycles this long am sick of peeing on sticks and not seeing lines, I've never been so keen for AF in my life!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all we I am ttc3 gearing up to ovulate had ewcm today loads of it so going to try and :sex: tonight xx


----------



## mrscletus

*Boo* Any luck?? I can't imagine your stress level right now. I was like 2-3 late and was flipping out. I know with my DS 6 years ago, I didn't get a pos test until a week and a half after AF was supposed to show. It was crazy.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls cd14 for me done a opk yesterday and today todays looks darker what do u think we :sex: yesterday wont be abule to do it today xx
 



Attached Files:







cd13cd14 x.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Boo44

mrscletus said:


> *Boo* Any luck?? I can't imagine your stress level right now. I was like 2-3 late and was flipping out. I know with my DS 6 years ago, I didn't get a pos test until a week and a half after AF was supposed to show. It was crazy.

just seen this sorry! AF finally arrived and I'm now CD8. I had two months there with later than average ovulation so I'm hoping that the fact I know this now, I'm in with a better chance this month! FXed!


----------



## mrscletus

Sorry to hear... I have now O'ed EARLY two months in a row. I'm hoping that we caught it, we really didn't bd as much as I would have liked to, but it was hard with DH schedule. I guess it only takes one time, and I don't think I am out of it by any means... we will see what the next 2 weeks bring. I am making a point to not symptom spot and to NOT over test and be disappointed. 

In other news- its fall and I love this time of the year. Looking forward to getting some outdoor fall decorating done this weekend along with tidying up the yard and mowing for the last time (most likely)! 

My DS is growing ridiculously and I have to take him shopping for MORE clothes 3 weeks into school starting!!! WTH? He is already in the 97% for his age in ht and in the 86% for wt... I cant imagine he can get much bigger right now. He has officially passed my DD in size! LOL (and she is 2.5 years older than he)


----------



## Boo44

Bless your DS mrsc! He sounds so cute. I love autumn and getting out the jumpers and boots! I've been missing summer a lot this year though I don't like the dark nights!

AFM - last two months I've o'd on CD17. Today is day 11 and I'm fairly sure my opk is positive and like you we haven't bd'd as much as I'd like. I was trying to girl sway so was aiming to only bd before ovulation. So do you think we should do it tonight (OH is working today so I can't before then). I'm thinking if the opk has only just gone positive I probably won't actually O until tomorrow or Monday? Hmm tricky!


----------



## babydustcass

Hey ladies, you don't mind if I join you do you? 
I have two children, ds who will be 8 in January and dd who will be 4 in November. Some close friends I've shared our plans with have really surprised me with their anti third child talk. I am one of 3 children myself and love it. Itll be nice to chat to like minded people on the same houney I did think I was done with my boy and girl but over the last year I just haven't been able to shake the feeling that I would like just one more. Oh has taken a little longer to get on board and he's still a bit unsure as there always comes lots of cons to the third with regards to logistics, our children are also at that independent age so well be starting all over. I cant present many pros to lifestyle changes with having 3 other than... I want one but it feels right. But we also have no reason not to so here we go!
I am not sure where I am at in my cycle and took my last bcp about 3 weeks ago. I've had my withdrawal bleed and some pretty weird opks results but no sure positive yet. But Af feels like she is on her way again


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well congrats to them with they :bfp: and good luck to them who are ovulating and good luck for next cycle to them who :af: got xx


----------



## CarlyP

Can I be a buddy too please? Feeling a bit lost on the forum because all I can think of is baby #3! So tend to stick around lurking or TTC section. 

CD17 today, couldn't track ovulation due to been in hospital but we managed to BD on days, 12 & 15 so really hoping we caught it. It's our 20th cycle now, getting a bit disheartened.


----------



## mrscletus

Welcome to Carley and Cass... This is a great little group and has been lucky for one of us so far!!


----------



## Boo44

Welcome carley and cass!

I know what you mean about TTC #3 being all you can think about. I find a lot of people think that because you have 2 you wouldn't feel the TTC stuff like a first timer would. But it's just as intense for me now as when I tried for my first son xx

Well, I think I'm probably 1DPO at the moment but waiting for FF to give me my crosshairs which I think it probably will if my temp goes up again tomorrow morning. So the TWW begins! I have sore bbs today which means absolutely NOTHING for me as last cycle they were so very sore from O until AF and I wasn't pregnant! X


----------



## mrscletus

Boo44 said:


> Welcome carley and cass!
> 
> I know what you mean about TTC #3 being all you can think about. I find a lot of people think that because you have 2 you wouldn't feel the TTC stuff like a first timer would. But it's just as intense for me now as when I tried for my first son xx
> 
> Well, I think I'm probably 1DPO at the moment but waiting for FF to give me my crosshairs which I think it probably will if my temp goes up again tomorrow morning. So the TWW begins! I have sore bbs today which means absolutely NOTHING for me as last cycle they were so very sore from O until AF and I wasn't pregnant! X


I completely agree... and in the past when I have mentioned about having a 3rd people have said "why would you, you have a girl and a boy..." UMM Hello I just want another child to love. UGH! 

Yay for being in the 2ww Boo- I am as well. FX that we did enough bd'ing... not overly confident about that. But we shall see. And yeah I have noticed that my boobs stay sore from O til AF as well... I'm not going to look for symptoms just wait til at least Friday (9pdo) to test.


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you for the welcomes :hugs:

Also not too confident on the BD'ing side! We only managed CD12 & 15 as I got rushed into hospital with pancreatitis, typical for it to be right in the middle of ovulation! 

I couldn't track because of that either so I'm not sure when I ovulated but I'm CD19 so will definitely be in the TWW now.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me today 2 days earlie gutted hoping to get more :sex: in this month its so hard when you have a 15 year old and a 2 year old xx


----------



## CarlyP

So sorry Caz! Good luck next cycle though. It's so hard when you think you've done it and it doesn't catch!


----------



## babydustcass

Aww sorry caz! :( I can imagine it's hard with two little ones to find the time to bd at the right time. Fingers crossed for you on the next cycle.
If Af comes I am going to temp next cycle. I am so frustrated I didn't temp from the start. I thought I would go into this a little more relaxed but not knowing is even worse. I've been using opks. Had some near positives but never caught a true positive. Had some pinkish and brown spotting around those darker opks and then nothing since. Few twinges and feeling like Af will come at any time. If I did ov ill be 5 to 6 dpo but who knows if I did. I didn't temp argh!


----------



## babydustcass

Sorry to hear you have been poorly carly. How are you doing now? X


----------



## Boo44

Ah sorry caz I hope you can get more bd-ing in this month! 

I'm 6DPO today no symptoms at all. Had a bit of a temp dip this morning which has got me disappointed even though it was above the cover line. 

How do people link their charts to their sig? X


----------



## CarlyP

babydustcass said:


> Sorry to hear you have been poorly carly. How are you doing now? X

Thank you, much better now, just waiting on an MRI to see if they can find why my pancreas became so inflamed.


----------



## CarlyP

I would also like to temp but I never wake up at the same time, I always have disturbed sleep so would worry it's not a true temp. 

I have had a few symptoms the past few days, gassy, nausea (goes when I eat) sciatica, sore bbs, twinges on both sides, cramps, metallic taste & irritable (this morning) I'm CD24 with an average 29 day cycle.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all good af light today so hope Its finished tomorrow then I can get back to :sex: xx


----------



## Amygdala

Can I join you all? I'm in my first proper cycle of ttc #3, currently 10dpo (I think). I've got two older kids, 4 and 2, and in an ideal world, I'd like no 3 to be born tomorrow. :-D Unfortunately work and other practical considerations have meant that we had to wait but now I'm anxious to get pregnant fast. And of course it doesn't help that we've decide to sit out next cycle as the due date would fall right around our eldest' first day in school. On the plus side, if I'm not pregnant, I can indulge all I like at Christmas. :-D

Anyway. Is anyone else as obsessed with planning as I am? I've even looked at bigger cars and slimline car seats, and I'm not even pregnant yet!


----------



## CarlyP

Amygdala said:


> Can I join you all? I'm in my first proper cycle of ttc #3, currently 10dpo (I think). I've got two older kids, 4 and 2, and in an ideal world, I'd like no 3 to be born tomorrow. :-D Unfortunately work and other practical considerations have meant that we had to wait but now I'm anxious to get pregnant fast. And of course it doesn't help that we've decide to sit out next cycle as the due date would fall right around our eldest' first day in school. On the plus side, if I'm not pregnant, I can indulge all I like at Christmas. :-D
> 
> Anyway. Is anyone else as obsessed with planning as I am? I've even looked at bigger cars and slimline car seats, and I'm not even pregnant yet!

Welcome :flower:

You sound just like me :haha: We've already chosen our next car for Feb (it has 7 seats) DH explained we only need 5 but I said where would my mum sit, also what if it's twins :wacko: (major planning there)

I've chosen a pram and car seat that I like, also pram sheets from etsy (I haven't bought these because I'd need to know the sex of baby) I've even bought a tommee tippee perfect prep :haha: that was more DH idea because I saw it on here and I showed him and he said 'Buy it now!' He said it would be a god send during nights as that was the hardest for him because once he's awake he's up the rest of the night even if he's only had an hours sleep.


----------



## MeggyBaby

I am 2dpo trying to conceive baby No.3 and have been trying for 4 months with no luck anyone in the same boat?


----------



## 5Miracles

Hello ladies!--may I join?

We thought we were done (due to medical issues--nothing life ending but bad for making babies) and now we've been told that there is still hope---so we're going for it! Both DH and I are taking supplements, and I've changed my diet overall to foods that 'encourage fertility'.

I LOVE my 2 miracles so far...but I still feel someone is missing...happy to know there's others out there in the same frame of mind!

:hug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well as for me my last af was so weird spotting it was for 16 days doctor said it was my hormones so I went the hospital and they said it sounded like I had a miscarriage I has neg hpt doctor sent me for a blood pregnacey test witch come back neg and she is sending me for a ultrasound on me ovarys and me womb and that and she wants me do a hormone test when af comes again just glad it finally stopped was worrying x x x


----------



## moonflower5

Would love to join too if there's room! :) CD5 and in our third month of no BC. So antsy - but with my busy boys at least the time goes pretty quickly.


----------



## CarlyP

Hello welcome newbies :dust:

I've been a bit MIA this cycle, haven't charted as it was getting a bit much, so I'm CD20, so guess I'm in the TWW now.


----------



## tbaby2381

Is there room for me??? I'm trying for #4, 3 girls, praying for my boy. AF due 1/31, would love some other to go through this with..


----------



## CarlyP

Of course, welcome :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well as for me go for my scan on the 9 feb bleeding as still gone waiting on :af: just don't no when its going to come i have worked out 8 feb just a waiting game x x


----------



## tbaby2381

I'm doing well... Had some heartburn Saturday and Sunday, Monday dull pain in my right ovary, and yesterday and today some cramping. Kept getting up to urinate so I decided to take a test, low and behold a very faint BFP
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-27 02.46.52.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CarlyP

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well as for me go for my scan on the 9 feb bleeding as still gone waiting on :af: just don't no when its going to come i have worked out 8 feb just a waiting game x x

:flower: It's so frustrating! 



tbaby2381 said:


> I'm doing well... Had some heartburn Saturday and Sunday, Monday dull pain in my right ovary, and yesterday and today some cramping. Kept getting up to urinate so I decided to take a test, low and behold a very faint BFP

Congratulations. How many DPO are you?


----------



## tbaby2381

11 or 12 dpo


----------



## tbaby2381

CarlyP said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls hope your all well as for me go for my scan on the 9 feb bleeding as still gone waiting on :af: just don't no when its going to come i have worked out 8 feb just a waiting game x x
> 
> :flower: It's so frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> tbaby2381 said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing well... Had some heartburn Saturday and Sunday, Monday dull pain in my right ovary, and yesterday and today some cramping. Kept getting up to urinate so I decided to take a test, low and behold a very faint BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations. How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

Thank you I am 11 or 12 dpo


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all well as for me my :af: has been weird since November doctor sent me for a ultrasound I have a cyst on my left ovary went back last week for another scan its still there not changed in size but she said on the wall of it look funny so got to go and see a gynacolagist and have bloods done the lady who scan me said not to worrie bacuse its only doing some think now hope your all well x x x x


----------

